# surf lanch and landing



## LiteTackleChamp

whats the proper way to lanch a kayak from the surf.

whats the proper way to land a kayak into the surf
?


----------



## Newsjeff

I don't think you want advise from me, but I'll give it a shot.

I try to copy guys who actually know what they are doing. 

On the way out: I wade out to about waist deep water. I try to judge the breakers. Then I jump in and paddle like hell. 

On the way in: Leash, strap or store everything you don't want to lose safely. Again, judge the breakers and paddle like hell. Once you get into water shallow enough to stand up, jump out, grap the handle on the front of your yak and run like hell toward the beach. Drag that yak onto the sand until you're out of the beach break. 

If you want answers about riding waves into shore, you better wait for someone else to respond. It's still a mystery to me.


----------



## can't fish today

Newsjeff said:


> I don't think you want advise from me, but I'll give it a shot.
> 
> I try to copy guys who actually know what they are doing.
> 
> On the way out: I wade out to about waist deep water. I try to judge the breakers. Then I jump in and paddle like hell.
> 
> On the way in: Leash, strap or store everything you don't want to lose safely. Again, judge the breakers and paddle like hell. Once you get into water shallow enough to stand up, jump out, grap the handle on the front of your yak and run like hell toward the beach. Drag that yak onto the sand until you're out of the beach break.
> 
> If you want answers about riding waves into shore, you better wait for someone else to respond. It's still a mystery to me.


Jeff, using your technique, about what % of the time do you get dunked?

What I mean is, I'd sure like to give this a try and I'm wondering how well it works.

(edited cause it didn't read quite right)


----------



## Newsjeff

can't fish today said:


> Jeff, using your technique, about what % of the time do you get dunked?
> 
> What I mean is, I'd sure like to give this a try and I'm wondering how well it works.
> 
> (edited cause it didn't read quite right)


I don't get dumped every time I launch or return. But I do get dumped more than I like. I've gotten better, but learned the hard way.

All I can say is start by going out in calm conditions until you're used to yer yak. Small waves. Small swells. Here's a good link that got me started.

http://kayakfishingstuff.com/articles_view.asp?Kayak_Articles=20


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

try this link
http://www.paddling.net/guidelines/showArticle.html?146


----------



## ruthless

There is a good tutorial on Dennis Spikes Kayak Fishing Video, It will be running at the Symposium.


----------



## Caught Myself

I'll offer a few suggestions. I've been kayak surfing and fishing for a couple of years. First of all you need a SOT kayak. If you're going to try it in a SINK, you're going to need one on one instruction from someone who does that, a real nice helmet, and lots of guts. With a SOT, when you wipe out (and you will, trust me) you sererate from the kayak and usually float free unless you forgot to take off the paddle leash when you're in the impact zone and you get tangled up in it. Getting dragged upside down in a SINK with your head banging on the bottom is not my idea of fun. Of course, you can pop the skirt but now you have a couple hundred pounds of water in your yak. Tough to haul up on the beach, believe me. I use a very short kayak in the surf - 8 foot WS Ripper. I've been in chest to head high surf with it and somehow managed to survive so far. The longer and less manuverable the kayak, the tougher it will be in the surf. 

Some conditions are just not doable. If the waves are clean and coming in sets, you have a chance. If you see close out waves and a lot of whitewater, put on your waders and surf cast. If the wind is howling out of the west, you may watch your kayak blow away heading for Portugal if you wipe out. If you can time a lull between sets, go for it and as Jeff said, paddle like hell until you get past the sandbar. You can get over some pretty steep waves as long as they haven't broken yet. If you see whitewater in front of you, get mad and lay the leather to it. You have to be absoloutley straight into the wave. It's fun to get over a steep one and get that couple of seconds of freefall before you hit the water again.

Coming back in is the hardest by far. Stow your rods, leash or stow all your gear and take your padle leash off. The previous articles had a lot of great info about timimg for the lull, backpaddling, etc. Eventually you'll be picked up by a wave whether you like it or not. Remember that when you're making the decision on whether to launch. If you're on the smooth part of the wave or in the whitewater, keep the nose of the kayak headed straight toward the beach. Lean back to keep the nose out of the water or it will dive and you're going swimming. You can keep the nose straight by bracing with the paddle. Dig it in and lean hard or sweep forward if necessary. I disagree that once you're sideways you can't get it straight again. I've done it many times. Might be true with a longer kayak. 

If you can ride it all the way up to the beach, you da man! If you wipe out, get back aboard if possible or try to hold onto the stern handle with one hand and the paddle with the other and surf it toward the beach. If you're on an uncrowded beach, let the damn thing go if you have to. It will be waiting for you on the beach when you get there. As Jeff said, when you get back to waist deep water, get out, grab the bow handle and hustle up onto the beach. Don't let the yak get between you and any wave, even a small one.

Start small and work your way up. Don't even think about trying it without a PFD on and cinched up tight.

Just a few suggestions...


----------



## uncdub13

I dont consider myself an expert at it by any means, but i've increased my no-flip to flip ratio quite a bit since the first few times i tried. Paddling shark baits or just playing around in the surf with an empty boat makes for good practice so when you go to launch and re-enter with all your gear you have somewhat of an idea what to expect. However, it will handle a bit differently loaded down with gear (i.e. slower to respond).

Some of this has been mentioned, but here's a few "rules" i've learned:

Launching:
-Time the sets and try to go in between them
-Stay straight perpendicular into the waves
-Don't stop paddling until you are sure you've cleared the breakers
-Don't stop paddling
-Don't stop paddling

Re-entering:
-Same as for launching with timing the sets. Take your time and wait for the right moment.
-Inch your way up behind the breakers and paddle backwards just a hair if you feel yourself catching a wave.
-When you think you have a window, let that last wave of the set almost carry you, but back out of it just enough for it to pass you by. As soon as it passes, paddle like there's $17 million cash laying on the sand. Jump out when you reach waist deep water and grab your boat by the bow. Rush to dry land for your free cash. Wait..there's no cash, but you made it in without dumping.
-If a wave ends up taking you for a ride, i'm not gonna lie...you might be screwed. Most of these fishin yaks arent meant for surfing. The back end tends to swing around, and when that happens it's about over. Lean your weight back as much as possible and steer the bow to ride the wave by backpaddling or holding your paddle in the water on either side. Sometimes it works and you feel like a badass. Often times it doesnt and you get wet.

Best thing you can do is go out there in the summer and practice. Launching is usually very easy. Re-entering is what takes the most practice. It's actually halfway fun if not too many people are watching. If they laugh at you, just hand 'em the paddle and say go give it a try..


----------



## Caught Myself

uncdub13 said:


> It's actually halfway fun if not too many people are watching. If they laugh at you, just hand 'em the paddle and say go give it a try..


I like that!


----------



## terpfan

i been thinking about buying a yak for awhile, but i thought longer yak was better for launching from surf?


----------



## cygnus-x1

terpfan said:


> i been thinking about buying a yak for awhile, but i thought longer yak was better for launching from surf?


You can already cast all the way to Spain .... I know ... I have seen it  ... why do you need a kayak  

(just kidding) I have been thinking the same BUT I would not be caught out in the ocean in a yak. I did not grow up in the water and I know my limitations.


----------



## terpfan

i think it would be fun to fish in a kayak, especially with a group. you should buy one, and we can have kayak fishing expedition.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp

ive flipped b4 just trying to surf on my yak, should i stow all my rods in my hull so if i roll or something they dont break in a million pieces and just grab them when i get out past the breaking zone.


----------



## cygnus-x1

terpfan said:


> i think it would be fun to fish in a kayak, especially with a group. you should buy one, and we can have kayak fishing expedition.


As long as its in the back bays  ... I am afraid I'd flip in the ocean and end up being troll bait for a shark!


----------



## NTKG

ive had some less than pleasant times in the yak. i've seen newsjeff have one almost as bad.

i've flipped over more times than i care to mention.... but then again i think i do things in general a little harder than they should be done....

i got dumped like 300yrds off the beach tryin to get over the bar down south... was smart enough to hold on to the paddle. next wave over the bar(like 2 seconds later) washed the yak about 60 yards away from me... i'll tell ya what that was an unpleasant but FAST swim....

yakkd baits out of the southside of hte point. my idiot self thought lets take out a buncha baits..... so i go out on the southside, and paddling my ass off for about 20minutes going nowhere. the second i stop paddling i end up goign backwards to the Nside of the point.... anwyay ended up in teh shoals for a hot second dumped and that was an actual scary experience..... anway ended up on the northside of hte point being reeled in by the lines attached to my yak... not fun... and embarrasing as hell.

as far as surf launching... walk it out as far as you can then jump and paddle until jesus comes back......

coming back in. watch the waves behind you.... carefully. and on your way back in time your sets and paddle like hell.

main thing is keep your kayak perpendicular.... do not go sideways or your gonna go for a tumble... and in teh surf.... that hurts... alot.... esp with the damn kayak hitting your head.... into sand... did i say ouch yet?:


----------



## fisherman

Yeah, Neil's the Kamikaze kayaker. I can't even imagine the horror of being seperated from your yak in the surf at the Point. One thing I've noticed, when you're coming in, try to follow the waves as closely as you can. Safest place is right behind the breaker. I try to let a wave pass underneath then paddle like hell to follow right behind it. Hopefully that gets me through the impact zone before the next one can come from behind. Surf launches are hairy. You're going to go over. Rig to flip. Make sure all your stuff is tied down, try to carry your rods in the bow hatch, DO NOT USE A PADDLE LEASH IN THE SURF!


----------



## Shooter

Come on now guys, if this Old Fat man *ME* can launch and ride the waves in I know anyone can. Yup I been flipped launching *so I wasnt beheaded by braided fishn line* and there is only 2 types of Yaks, first type is the ones that have been flipped and the second type is the ones that are gonna be flipped so stop fretten and go for the ride.
As stated before make the first few launchs with nutten on the yak but you and the paddle and then comes my best part getten my fat arse back in,, I know I am strange but I ride the waves in on my yak,, just dig the paddle in the water to turn and lean back and saves ya lots of paddlen.
Most important ALLWAYS WEAR YOUR PFD.


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n

all i do is scoot forward going out and lay out and back coming in. i won't jinx myself by saying that i don't really get flipped anymore. i yak'd bait out for my brother one time when the waves were about 6 1/2 ft and one right after another coming transversely with a hard current. i flipped the first time, but once i judged it, there was no problem. just make sure that when you catch the one in that you are going to ride, you don't get all the way up on it. if so, it will dig your nose in. also, it is key to throw your hands up in the air and start hootin' and hollarin' cause it is FUN. if you flip it, however, you must immediately take a bow once landed on shore to let everyone know that you meant to do that.


----------



## Lip Ripper

i seem to remember that you "BOW" just about every other time.


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n

shut up fool! i only did that ONE TIME in the perfect storm, and you didn' think i would make it out. i however, seem to remember YOU being jettisoned from the yak in oregon inlet's "lapping" swells.


----------



## Lip Ripper

oh, well how about that time you and ron went ass over tea kettle in the raft.


----------



## Chugg'n & plug'n

that was different, that was a raft. it wasn't as sea worthy given the current conditions. where is that raft anyway? i want to go on a recort float-a-thon. mount a plywood deck to it. a grill and float the rappahanock eatin' catfish and drinkin' rum every day.


----------

